# Anniversary



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I just noticed @Overmountain1 has been on the forum for 12 months. 

I was rather surprised that so much time has streamed by since she joined the forum. I guess that happens when someone is such a delight to have around.

Happy Anniversary, Sara.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Awww thank you Robin! It’s a joy to know all you people, thanks for taking me as I am…. As if I give you a choice! Hehehe 

Truly, I have enjoyed getting to know some of you even better, and of course [mention]danathome [/mention] irl. You never know, maybe more of us will meet in the future. 

Me and miss Moo.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yeah, well you're a keeper for sure. I need the lightheartedness of your posts. I love learning about the hermits. Chip and Tiny have wormed their way into my life. So yeah, have you around is special. 

I'm done traveling now. I've done way more than my fair share so I'm content remaining here in my space. Even if we never meet, we've had the fun of this forum.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

But I do like to travel, and do so for our business a few times a year, so never know!  
But, of course, I have learned so much and value your opinions (collective and plural ‘your’ here.) All of you, and I enjoy learning about crazy people raising 57 quail too!  

I’m kidding- actually I’m happy for you, I think you kinda needed those too! You haven’t said much about your guineas lately- they must be behaving better these days… 

And thank you- Chip and Tiny love having fans!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I think I've lost track of how many states I lived in, some of them more than once. Actually I've lived in AL three times! Yeah, no more big travels for me. 

I just came in from looking at the little devils. I really, truly do not know what I was thinking. Other than I probably wasn't. The Guineas are still here. Both girls on a nest next to the foundation of the house. The boys don't like it that they don't come to bed at night but it does keep them home.

It really does feel like you just got here. Yeah, we've all covered a lot of territory but it still feels so new.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

I agree I can hardly believe it’s been a year with our chickens already- I think I found the forum in trying to figure out what Chip and Jackie were! And y’all did just great. 

Robin you would adore these little babies! They’ve got fuzzy legs all around, and all chipmunk but different too- every one has totally different stripes and variations of colors. They’re gonna be stinkin adorable.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

One more thing- since they did have some that hatched really early, should I watch and be sure they stay on the rest of the nest? They’re at least 4 days later from this one- I should’ve stuck it under Jackie not the little girl but she already had 7… and I thought the date was closer. Til she finally let me see an egg of hers and the date on it.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Are you worried about the two co parenting or the girl on the nest in the back? I'm confused.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Happy anniversary, Sara. It was a joy to meet you too. What are those chicks with the d hens? Crosses?


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Yup. They look to all be OEGB Chips babies. 
And thanks Dan! I love having you both in my life. You’re good people. 

Robin- the one parenting you front also has eggs due in another 4-5 days… I think the official date She set was 24, which means a few more days yet. I’m just hoping she sees those through. Not that it’s a need but they’re so close now it would be a shame to let them go.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OK, I'm confused. I don't know who you're talking about. Neither of those hens is in a nest.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*OM-Give all the chicks to one hen and separate her from the other. Then, the hen with the eggs will settle down and brood until the other eggs hatch. When all have hatched you could put the hens together to possibly coparent.*


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Sara- If you don't separate the hens, both are likely to abandon the eggs in favor of the chicks.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's what I'm trying to understand. Were either of those birds still sitting on eggs?


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Awesome- thanks Dan. I was getting that impression today! I’m trying to figure out where to stick them tomorrow- it should only be 3, maybe 4 days til theirs hatch.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Happy Anniversary! It's so great having you around!😘


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> That's what I'm trying to understand. Were either of those birds still sitting on eggs?


*Yes, one of the hens still had eggs to hatch; staggered hatch.*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Put them in the incubator if she quits sitting. That far into development it would be awful to lose them.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Animals45 said:


> Happy Anniversary! It's so great having you around!


Thank you, btw! 

This forum has taught me as much as any digging online otherwise has. Good peeps and I’m glad you guys accept me as I am.  These D babies- ah! So cute.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Truthfully? Don't tell anyone this but D babies are the best. Yep, I'm saying that after raising hundreds of Silkie peeps. 

You brighten our day, OM. The forum is better for having your presence. Any forum that didn't appreciate you shouldn't exist.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Overmountain1 said:


> Thank you, btw!
> 
> This forum has taught me as much as any digging online otherwise has. Good peeps and I’m glad you guys accept me as I am.  These D babies- ah! So cute.


It's definitely really great having you here! Adorable chicks!


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Awwww shucks y’all. I’m speechless.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Overmountain1 said:


> Thank you, btw!
> 
> This forum has taught me as much as any digging online otherwise has. Good peeps and I’m glad you guys accept me as I am.  These D babies- ah! So cute.


Those babies are pretty darn cute!


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

I’ll load ya up with a few more…there is one week between these two- amazing how fast they grow! And Chip+Jackie babies are really cute too. 









































And this is my Teddy chicken- Teddy was one of my last hatched and almost didn’t make it. She’s super sweet, and a perfect little model, don’t you agree?


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Overmountain1 said:


> Awwww shucks y’all. I’m speechless.


💘 💗💗💗


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Overmountain1 said:


> I’ll load ya up with a few more…there is one week between these two- amazing how fast they grow! And Chip+Jackie babies are really cute too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're all so stinkin' adorable!!!💘


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Overmountain1 said:


> I’ll load ya up with a few more…there is one week between these two- amazing how fast they grow! And Chip+Jackie babies are really cute too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like the shirt! Haha!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That last pic was the best. The others were beautiful but that last pic beats them all.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Awww thanks guys.  

I finally named our really pretty rooster. Stinker. I’ve been calling him by it for a few days anyway, as in ‘You little stinker!’ So it works. He’s now Stinker.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

I figured I’d throw a couple more up- you guys, these two pullets are just the sweetest things. I say that often but they just might take the prize! I held them just like this, with necks wrapped around each other, for at least 10 minutes prior to bedtime. Silly things… and they love Tristan too. As always.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

LOL When Tristan grows up, he'll never leave home. He's got heaven right there.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Nailed it. That’s just what I’m afraid of! 


Hahaha I’m kidding, mostly….. nah really, it’s fine. I’m sure they’ll both be gone far too soon and we will miss them when the time comes. But it sure sounds like a lovely thing to daydream about from time to time!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Frequent visits anyway. So many it will feel like he still lives there. Although you probably won't see him for being with the birds.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

I love how the chick is posing with you in the last pic!


----------

